# complete novice needs help



## jimr (Jan 2, 2010)

After many years of pen making I decided to try my hand at a fountain pen, so I ordered a couple of barons(I've made hundreds of rollerballs) I am looking at the instructions, I see the ink cartridge/pump snaps into the nib and screws into the assembly. I am assuming the ink is in the cartridge. Then I find in the parts, a clear plastic tub with a black knurled end that is threaded and pulls a plunger inside the clear part. The directions say nothing about this. Is this some kind of ink filler mechanism or what and if so how does it work. I hate it when the instructions assume everyone knows everything they need to know. I don't. I know this is a real newby question but its my first fountain pen. Thanks for the help. 

Jim R


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 2, 2010)

Your unidentified object is a piston converter.  You use either the cartridge or the converter.  Use the converter if you want to use ink from a bottle, such as when you want a special color.


----------



## tim self (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, ink is in the cartridge.  The pump is provided as some folks prefer to use a bottle or well.  In this manner, the pump is inserted and by turning the "knob", ink is drawn in.  Take a look in the library at the articles from Lou titled "behind the nib".


----------



## jimr (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fast help - Thanks*

Man, that was fast. So- I can use the ink pump supplied or I can use the "unexplained" part to draw ink and then insert that whole assembly into the pen- correct? 
So when the ink runs out in the supplied pump, can I order more? and does it just pull out and stick another one in?
Again, thanks for the fast responses. I will read Lou's article. 

Jim R


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 2, 2010)

"So- I can use the ink pump supplied" - yes, but it is a cartridge, not a pump.  New cartridges are readily available at office supply or department stores.  Just pull the old out and stick a new one in.

"or I can use the "unexplained" part to draw ink and then insert that whole assembly into the pen- correct"   - Correct.  The "unexplained" part is called a piston converter, but it is sometimes called an ink pump.


----------



## jimr (Jan 2, 2010)

Once again, thanks for the FAST help. Now I don't feel nearly as lost. 

Jim R


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2010)

jimr said:


> Once again, thanks for the FAST help. Now I don't feel nearly as lost.
> 
> Jim R



Don't try to sell them, until you have read Lou's articles, please!!   Most people buying fountain pens EXPECT you to know what you are selling.

Read about nibs, too.  Or they will "roll over you" very quickly.  Then, that customer is, likely, lost forever.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 2, 2010)

What Ed says is the best advice you can ever listen too. I did but still feel like I don't know jack. Lot of info to learn.


----------

